# Brit Combat "Air-Drop" in Afghanistan?



## Kirkhill (14 Jun 2006)

> Canadians ready for major offensive in Afghanistan
> GRAEME SMITH
> 
> Globe and Mail Update
> ...



Reproduced under Fair Dealings provision of the Copyright Act.

Allowing for the variable verbiage of civvy reporters it would be interesting to know if the Brits jumped in or were lifted in.  IIRC they took their 'chutes and intended to make a splash by arriving by air.


----------



## Bobbyoreo (14 Jun 2006)

Saw that this morning...thought it was weird. Anyone know for sure about this air drop?


----------



## Journeyman (14 Jun 2006)

> About 100 British troops were quickly air-dropped in to support the patrol and coalition air fire was believed to have killed or wounded 12 rebels, said coalition spokesman *Maj. Quentin Innis*.



I don't know if Q has gone over to the dark side and become a PAffO, or whether they just stuck him into a "coalition spokesman" loadstation, but he is/was PPCLI. I'm pretty sure he knows the terminology. But again, how that gets translated by the media.....


----------



## McG (14 Jun 2006)

The Brits in Helmund are paratroops.

Q is still a Patricia.


----------



## Journeyman (14 Jun 2006)

MCG said:
			
		

> *Q is still a Patricia*.


All the more reason to mock him for "being a PAffO" next time we meet   ;D


----------



## Rigger (14 Jun 2006)

http://www.theherald.co.uk/news/64088.html
Just found this, they went in by helicopter behind the Taliban and flushed them out into the open before calling in an airstrike.


----------



## KevinB (16 Jun 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> All the more reason to mock him for "being a PAffO" next time we meet   ;D



He made major    Hell must have froze over  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jun 2006)

It would be sad if after '40' years service, he was still a Capt.


----------

